# Important: Please sign this petition



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

The following URL will take you to a petition demanding a stop to the California recall election.  It is very important that as many people sign this petition as possible, because this recall is a very bad idea and it could potentially set an anti-democracy precedent in America whereby political leaders are recalled simply for making a mistake.  This goes against American politics and must not be allowed to become commonplace.

A million people got the recall in the first place, hopefully a million (if they get that many) can stop it before it gets out of hand.

http://www.moveon.org/pac/recall/?id=-2521598-nH6Tah4XkLz.zXia7hX06g


----------



## Randman (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't live in Cali, but hasn't the state Supreme Court ruled that the recall is valid as there were more than enough signatures of registered California voters who said they did want a recall election. And unless someone tries to file an injunction, maybe someone has, that a petition won't have any impact other than providing another avenue for those against the recall to voice their protest.
  Maybe I'm wrong. Just wondering what effectiveness any non-Cali registered voters' signatures on a petition would have.


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

The only way they will know if you live in California or not is via your Zip code if you don't enter any of that information.  But the point is that if this petition can get something moving against the recall, then that's better for the politics of this state and this country.  The recall itself may be legally valid, but that doesn't mean it's morally just or fiscally appropriate right now, and it can still set a precedent for other states.  Besides, in my opinion a million people isn't enough to justify a recall election in a state of 25 or 30 million.

BTW, is your location supposed to say "Maine" or is that a play on words, or just being obtuse?


----------



## Randman (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, just wanted to hear a little more details on it. Oh, and the meaning is supposed to be a little play on words from mind since all I think about is me, me, me  

  Hadn't thought that someone might think it was Maine. May have to change it.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2003)

I just moved from california in jan. The recall is well deserved IMHO, I've been working in education for 3 years, and teachers etc etc shouldnt get treated like shit, because Davis wants to make money through special interest groups. So I think it is totally subjective as to whether or not this recall is the right thing to do or not.


----------



## elektro (Sep 9, 2003)

But will it? YES! NO!


----------



## Vard (Sep 9, 2003)

Arden....

First, I fully dig your concern, and I think your comments and contributions to these forums are excellent....but don't use the argument that this is undemocratic.

They are not kicking Davis out of office yet...he can still beat the recall if the voters choose him, and then all the other candidates can go home.  There are lots of things in politics (a whole lot) that don't jive with everyones views.  But that's why we vote.  If the Terminator stormed the CA capital and physically removed Davis, yes that would be very wrong.  

But--and don't get me wrong, you're still cool--here is where you really mess up your argument.

You wrote:
"The only way they will know if you live in California or not is via your Zip code if you don't enter any of that information. "

Do you still really feel like talking about something being undemocratic.  Asking people to try to skirt a perfectly legal situation in this manner just because you don't agree with it is a far greater misjudgement and undemocratic thing to do.

The best way to make sure that what happens is what you are looking for--Davis remains in office--is to go out and get Californians to the polls.

No hard feelings dude.  Just don't want you to be guilty of your own complaint.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## mdnky (Sep 9, 2003)

Just a fair warning to those interested in signing this petition:  *If you're not a legal resident (registered voter) of Cali, do not sign the petition.*  Only Cali residents who are legally registered voters may sign such an item for it to be valid.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks, MD.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 10, 2003)

Psh. It's kind of late to stop it, now. I appreciate the effort, but they're already spending 30 million dollars printing, and Arnold's running his stupid ambiguous ads. The thing is in full swing. just vote no.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Don't you hate the way he says "California?"  It's like "Caforna" but with a couple extra gurgitations in there.  Every time I see his mug in a campaign-mercial, I change the channel.

Sign it anyway, Adam... can't hurt.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 10, 2003)

done. what the hell, why not? only takes a second


----------



## habilis (Sep 10, 2003)

Give it a rest. Davis is a classic Kennedy-style dirtbag liar. He's not getting away with it.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## JetwingX (Sep 12, 2003)

it really is too late to stop it... the ballots have already been printed...


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, I know, I got mine in the mail today.  My mom showed me the way they sorted it too:  They randomly selected which letters would go in what order, then they alphabetized it, so it goes Ma, Me, etc., then V, _then_ A, etc.

Anybody want to see a scan of my sample ballot?  It's unmarked by me, though I don't know if it's legal to share it online.  Probably.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 13, 2003)

I'll be getting mine in the mail soon, too. I'm going to vote "no," then throw a dart and pick a candidate.

j/k. I'm going to make an informed decision. Which means I'm not voting for Arnold, because he speaks in generalities, and still can't say the state's name correctly.

EDIT: I take it back. He has more details of his plans at his website, but they're just plain bad plans. oi.


----------

